# MDMA



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 1, 2019)

Pretty straightforward build. Set the bass knob to minimum then find your setting. It can fuzz using the bass knob.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 1, 2019)

Very clean build like a cream colored snow, looks awesome pedjok !

congrats and enjoy..

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice build!  It's probably just the camera angle, but one of the terminals on the Input jack looks perilously close to the center lead on the BASS pot.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 1, 2019)

Love the clean minimalism


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 1, 2019)

a real beaut! so clean. Is that a palomino blackwing pencil? The pencil lovers pencil


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 1, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice build!  It's probably just the camera angle, but one of the terminals on the Input jack looks perilously close to the center lead on the BASS pot.


Close but it doesn’t touch


----------



## Barry (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice build, I like the Idea of Molex connections


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 3, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> a real beaut! so clean. Is that a palomino blackwing pencil? The pencil lovers pencil


Just a plain Faber Castell pencil


----------



## mywmyw (Oct 21, 2019)

Barry said:


> Nice build, I like the Idea of Molex connections



where are people getting the molex connectors? i couldnt seem to find them on tayda.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 21, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> where are people getting the molex connectors? i couldnt seem to find them on tayda.



Go here to roll your own. Just be sure to get male/female components and the terminal connectors. Check pitch and vertical/horizontal clearances.

Amazon/other web sources sell assembled units if you're looking for that. Mostly for two connections (useful for power jacks).


----------



## Barry (Oct 21, 2019)

I get mine on Alliexpress You can get them with wire on male and female or one side through hole


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 22, 2019)

Aliexpress. Comes in several pin counts 2 to 6


----------

